# experience with VAR's, keylogger software



## heinekin (Mar 28, 2013)

i would appreciate any testimonials associated with VAR's and key logger software.
specifically models, cost, ease of use, accuracy and satisfaction.
Thank you


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I have had too many problems with digital VARs i use the old school
Mini cassettes if i have a need.

The digitals don't seem to pick up when noise begins and their systems for saving files is just to complex.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SadandAngry (Aug 24, 2012)

I used this one: Keylogger: Download Keylogger software, Download free trial keylogger for Windows XP/Vista/Windows7/Windows 8. All In One Key Logger - invisible (stealth) best keylogger. Download spy software & Vista/Win7/Win8 Keylogger, Facebook Key Logging Softwar

Fairly straight forward, key logs, screenshots (you need these to catch both sides of the convos), and you can jump right in and do alright. The more you navigate in it, the easier it becomes to see what you're looking at, and how it correlates within the total amount of data you are accumulating.

1 week free trial I believe, with full functionality.


----------



## LetDownNTX (Oct 4, 2012)

Here is a link to what DD used...

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/67661-become-spy-catching-them-technology.html


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

RDMU had great results and bad ones. (Yes I post with his permission)
VARS
RCA model VR5320R, available at Target and Wal-Mart for about $30. Don't waste your time. They shut down after 15 hours of recording even though the battery is still fine and there is ample memory remaining. Don't know why and it isn't mentioned in the instructions. It was by design however as I had two running and they both shut down at exactly 15 hours.

Sony ICD-PX312 purchased at Best Buy for about $50. This one is a HUGE improvement over the RCA. I returned to find both still showing a full battery charge. One had about 6 hours of actual recording and the other had about 20 hours. The voice activated feature is VERY sensitive and it doesn't miss a thing.


----------



## Iver (Mar 8, 2013)

Can you update what RDMU's situation is?


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

I'm not very techie. I used both. I found the VAR easier for me. Although, I did finally get webwatcher also and it was easier to use than the first keylogger I tried. Webwatcher had decent support help for someone like me and that probably made the difference versus the free keylogger I tried. I did get useful information from both.

I guess they both worked in the end for my purposes, but the VAR was easier for someone with my lacking technical skills.


----------



## PamJ (Mar 22, 2013)

I purchased one of the keyloggers that plug into the keyboard USB and then the PC's USB port. I actually just got it today and installed it and it is very easy. I was concerned about installing a big program as my H is much more PC savvy than he used to be and if there was anything that looked different he would probably have my son -a super PC geek, in there in under a minute looking for problems. This way I can remove the unit and nothing will come up. We have so much in the back of the PC I don't think H will notice it and I will probably remove it when my son is here and only leave it in when I think H will be alone on the PC, like after I go to bed etc. This may be a moot point for us anyway as it appears H has come clean of all info and knows he has no more chances with me, however, for peace of mind I may use this for a while. 

I also bought the Sony VAR from best Buy for $50 but am having trouble with the velcro sticking under the seat. I thought it was secure but when I went to pull the recorder out to check it, the whole thing came out, including the the velcro that was supposed to be stuck to the underside of the seat and I was worried to put it back and have it fall down while he was driving.. He has been switching cars and has not actually driven that car and the other cars are company cars that others drive too so I don't want to put one in those. Does anyone know of a magnetic case or something I could put the VAR in and attached to the under seat frame?


----------



## wodenwilkes (Mar 23, 2013)

Note that it is only legal to use keyloggers with user permission.


----------



## wodenwilkes (Mar 23, 2013)

Please note that it is only legal to use keylogging tools on the pc you own or with user permmission. For some tested keylogging apps on the market, check the Keylogger Review.


----------

